# Z. McCarty and J Mitchell knives?



## Foxhole Jr (Nov 16, 2009)

I have two knives that my father gave me and I am wondering what they may be worth. One is a Z. Mcarty. It has a 3 1/2 inch blade on a bone or antler handle. The other is stamped J.Mitchell Columbus, Ga.and has a 3 inch blade on a polished dark colored wood that may be spalted as it looks like it is chipped in some places on ome side but not the other. Does anyone know anything about these knives?


----------



## DROP POINT (Nov 16, 2009)

No help here,but would love to see some pics


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 16, 2009)

*Knives*

The Z Mcarty knife is Zolan Mcarty he passed away several years ago . I meet him a bunch of years ago and have been to his shop several times.His grandson Chris English is carrying on the knife making under Z custom knives. He is out of Thomaston Ga.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

The J Mitchell , it may be a James Mitchell ?? I know he is from columbus . Scott


----------



## joe sangster (Dec 26, 2009)

James Mitchell is alive & well in Columbus , Ga.  He does beautiful knives , including schrimshaw & engraving. I don't think he has a website.  He is a member of Ga. Custom Knifemakers Guild.  You can probably reach him through its website.

Joe Sangster


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 26, 2009)

*Hey Doc*

Hey Doc glad to see you on here .  Merry Christmas to you and your family ; Raleigh


----------

